# Simovert Masterdrive (VectorControl) FU  mit Tool "Drvie Monitor"



## Torsten2012 (13 Juni 2012)

Hallo, kennst sich jemand mit den Simovert Masterdrive (VectorControl) FU aus ?

 Laut Handbuch kann ich für den FU das Inbetriebnahmetool "Drive Monitor" nehmen.  Ich verbinde also den Fu über die serielle RS232 Schnittstelle mit dem PC , aber er findet kein FU . Baudrate im Drive Monitor und Hardwaremanager vom PC der Schnittstelle auf 9600 eingestellt.

Das Handbuch gibt nicht mehr her, nur das im Parameter P701 die Baudrate per Werkseinstellung auch 9600 Baud ist.  Kann man den Parameter während des Betriebes am FU überprüfen ? 

Gruß


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Juni 2012)

Servus,

also ich probiere immer alle Baudraten im DriveMonitor durch. 

Den Parameter 701 kannst du mittels PMU überprüfen.

Pin-Belegung richtig?

Unter Vorbehalt:

PC/Pin------MD/Pin
2------------7
3------------2
5------------9/5/1 (Masse)


----------



## Torsten2012 (13 Juni 2012)

also ich nehm ein ganz normales R232 kabel  pins müssten stimmen, mit dem kabel geh ich mit simocom u auch an die Simodrive FUs .

Kann ich den Parameter 701 im laufenden Betrieb überprüfen?  
Dann sollte es doch mit DriveMonitor gehn , oder muss noch irgendwas eingetstellt werden im Fu ?


----------



## Torsten2012 (13 Juni 2012)

oh ich hab die pins nachgeprüft ist doch nicht richtig, hab ein 1 zu 1 kabel pin 2 mit 2 und 4 mit 4 !

muss mir dann mal das richtige kabel besorgen ! muss ich wohl selber löten, weil gibs das fertig pin 2 mit 7 und 3 mit 2 , ist doch weder ein "normales " noch ein Nullmodemkabel?


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Juni 2012)

Servus,

sollte während Betrieb lesbar sein. Wenn nicht zeigt er dir halt 4 Striche im Display an.

Wie gesagt Pin-Belegung unter Vorbehalt. Ich hab noch kein vorkonfektioniertes Kabel bei uns gesehen. Die sind alle selbst gelötet. Belegung sollte im Handbuch drin stehen.


----------



## adiemus84 (13 Juni 2012)

Torsten2012 schrieb:


> ist doch weder ein "normales " noch ein Nullmodemkabel?



Richtig. Es ist weder ein Normales noch ein Nullmodemkabel.

Ich hab gerade in einer Betriebsanleitung nachgesehen. Da ist die oben angegebene Pin-Belegung drin.


----------



## Torsten2012 (13 Juni 2012)

ok, danke, hab mir ein 1zu 1 kabel bestellt , das ich dann umlöten werde, weil die sind so bilig, da kostet das kabel einzeln gekauf mit buchse stecker mehr ...


----------



## RealDrive (13 Juni 2012)

*Masterdrive mit DiveMonitor*

Hallo,

hier ein Auszug (PDF) aus dem Handbuch in dem die Parametereingabe über DriveMonitor und der Verbindungsaufbau incl. Pin-Belegung erklärt wird.

Zum Download/Upload den Parameter P060 nicht vergessen - ist im zweiten und dritten Auszug (PDF) beschrieben.

PS: Komplettes Handbuch ist etwas zu groß zum Hochladen - dazu einfach folgende Nummer "googeln".6SE7080-0QX60


"es lebe die USB-Schnittstelle" 

Gruß und viel Spaß
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## Torsten2012 (14 Juni 2012)

ok, danke... also der Parameter P060 muss geändert werden damit ich die Parameter sichern kann?

danke für den hinweis das ich ja das VC Handbuch brauche, hatte MC  , (Vector Control  / Motion Control) wo ist denn da der Unterschied?


----------



## Torsten2012 (14 Juni 2012)

also wir haben Simovert_masterdrive VC und MC FUs . Gibs da beim Verbinden mit DriveMonitor Unterschiede?


----------



## RealDrive (14 Juni 2012)

Die Aussage zum Par. P060 hast du richtig verstanden.

Sorry, kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen was die Unterschiede zwischen Simovert Masterdrive MC und Simovert Masterdrive VC. 
Bin der Meinung dass die Simovert Masterdrives die gleiche Schnittstelle haben und die Verbindung bei beiden gleich "schwierig" ist. 

Was treibt denn der Masterdrive an?


Gruß
VLT_RealDrive

www.vlt.de


----------



## Torsten2012 (15 Juni 2012)

also bei unsere Zinkanlage sinds VC da sinds Aufoiler Trommeln .. und bei unserer Endenbearbeitung sinds MC da sinds Positionierungen der Motoren für Anfasen oder Bördeln also fräsen am Ende einer Bremsleitungen , also vielleicht könnte man sagen bei MC ist es genauer mit öfteren Bremsvorgängen , aber im Moment kann ich da nur vermutungen anstellen, hier kennt sich keiner damit aus ...


achso dann haben wir noch Danfoss FU , da muss ich auch noch rausbekommen wie ich die Parameter sichern kann ... ???


----------



## RealDrive (16 Juni 2012)

Na, die Datensicherung eines Danfoss VLT (Frequenzumrichters) sollte ja kein Problem sein - wenn man weis wie.

Hier die Kurzanleitung für den VLT Automation Drive FC 300.
Auf Seite 15 wird die Parameterkopie erläutert.

Wenn es sich um eine andere VLT-Serie handelt dann einfach den TYP mitteilen.

Gruß

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## Torsten2012 (18 Juni 2012)

super  danke .. so muß erstmal auf kabel warten, hier wird ja alles bestellt.. und dann kann ich hoffentlich von 20 weiteren FUs die parameter sichern , dann bleibt noch Lenze die 9300er ... 

Gruß


----------



## miami (18 Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiss, war der MASTERDRIVE VC nur für Asynchron-Motoren und der MASTERDRIVE MC für Servo-Motoren.


----------



## Marten Swensson (11 Januar 2019)

Hallo ... ich stehe jetzt vor dem gleichen Problem.

Ein Simovert ist abgeraucht und wurde getauscht. 

Parameter wurden per OP1 an einem gleich parametrierten FU anhand der Parameter die in der Schnell-Inbetriebnahme parametriert werden abgelesen und am neuen FU via OP1 parametriert.
FU läuft aber trotzdem nicht von alleine an. Externer-Sollwert ist mit 11mA vorhanden und DI für Ein/Aus steht auch an. Die DIP Schalter auf der Platine wurden auch eingestellt. 
Ich glaube es fehlt noch irgendein Parameter...

Wollte jetzt einen Simovert auslesen, was aber mit den OP1 nicht geht ?! Muss dafür das OP1S benutzt werden (Nicht vorhanden)?

Alternativ wollte ich jetzt Drive Monitor benutzen und habe leider beim löten nicht darauf geachtet, dass im Handbuch die RS232-Buchse als Rückansicht dargestellt ist und der RS232-Stecker als Frontansicht (wenn man auf die Nummerierung der PINs achtet und sich die Stecker mal anguckt)... habe es zum Glück nur an dem def. FU getestet.

Jetzt bin ich komplett verunsichert was den Anschluss an den FU betrifft.

   ,,Die standardmäßig auf PCs vorhandene serielle Schnittstelle arbeitet
als RS232 Schnittstelle. Diese Schnittstelle eignet sich nicht für den
Bus-Betrieb und ist somit nur zur Bedienung eines SIMOVERT
MASTERDRIVES Gerätes vorgesehen.''

Schließt nur Bedienung jetzt Parametrieren Upread/Download aus oder brauch ich nur das 9AK1012-1AA00 (Belegung wie im Handbuch) als Schnittstelle zwischen PC -> FU ?
Oder brauch ich einen Konverter ?


Ist leider mein erster FU ...


Grüße


----------



## zako (11 Januar 2019)

Hallo,

mit der genannten Leitung kannst Du mit dem DriveMonitor online gehen und Parameter ansehen / ändern und auch ein Upload machen. Wenn Du die Leitung nicht hast, dann kannst Du die ja selbst zusammen bauen. Die gezeichnete Bruecke brauchst Du nicht, wenn Du kein Firmware- upgrade machen willst.

VG
  Zako


----------



## Marten Swensson (18 Februar 2019)

Danke hat alles funktioniert, alle Umrichter sind ausgelesen. Nächster Schritt ist die Simoverts gegen Sinamics zu tauschen. 
Lassen sich die Drive Monitor Dateien irgendwie ins Starter Programm importieren ?


----------

